# Tutorial for making a prop with an arm that goes up and down



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey so a while back I was looking for a tutorial or some help to make a prop's arm move up and down. Thanks to a few helpful members my husband and I came up with this design. Sorry I am not the greatest speaking on camera. But I hope you can understand the concept and find it helpful anyways. I tried to get some good close ups of how things went together and work.

I hope this link works.
https://www.facebook.com/lbrenneman1/videos/1563819770331111/


----------



## rlcollier1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks really good!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

great job. Was this for the witch putting the ingredients into the cauldron?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> great job. Was this for the witch putting the ingredients into the cauldron?


Thanks Bosco.  Yes this is the witch that will be putting ingredients into the cauldron. I have 2 witches ready to go. Just waiting for the power supply to come for the wiper motor so I can get the last witch done. I have her frame work and such all done. For the witch who will turning her head back and forth, I was originally going to use an oscillating fan but the gears are messed up and starting to strip out so it was getting stuck and making a loud clicking sound. Thankfully I ordered 2 reindeer motors, so we had to re-work that using the reindeer motor. We did it just like we did the witch with the arm going up and down, only the motor is mounted horizontally rather than vertically. I will be posting pics later of everything.

Oh and thank-you too rlcollier.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

That was great. The video really showed how it works.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

13doctorwho said:


> That was great. The video really showed how it works.


Thanks 13doctorwho. I was wanting to show as much as I could with how the thing worked and how we assembled it as best as I could. The video I watched that inspired this, really didn't show the set up all that well, but we did get the gist of it enough to figure something out. The pirate in Matt Champneys video had several movements going so I could see why his arms were coming out lower than the shoulders. I am thinking of doing something similar for my grim reaper next year. I'll have his hand look like it is pointing so as it comes up it will look like he pointing at people like you are next.


----------

